# Best beginner drone?



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I want to buy a beginner drone, any suggestions? I would like the realtime video function. I found this one but it does not have an SD slot.

http://www.gearbest.com/rc-quadcopters/pp_328232.html


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an ar drone 2.0. You use a phone or iPad, but it hovers when not actively maneuvering. It's probably as entry as you can get, but used they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure your budget, but I have a Blade Chroma. I like it, but wish I had bought a Phantom. 

Just about all of them are "beginner friendly". You can bring them up and set the remote down, and they will stay tin that spot until they run out of juice. All of them also have return to home. 

I would suggest the Chroma in a heart beat to someone. However, the video range is what leaves me wanting more. When I got it, I said I wouldn't need more than 1500ft of video range. I can get 1600ft(by what the telime try on the radio tells me) if I'm in a rural area away from interference. I quickly out grew that and want more. 

The Phantom 3 advanced or professionals are coming down in price due to the new Phantom 4 being out. The light bridge radio system will give you over a mile of solid line of sight video downlink, and that can be doubled or tripled with antenna upgrades. Only downside (but a blessing at the same time) is the phantoms require something like an Ipad to get a decent size screen to view your live feed on. An IPhone or something of that size won't work to well for you. 

If you are wanting to get into it, and budget allows. Look ino the Phantom 3 advanced or Pro, and then the Blade Chroma.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Lots of different types of "drones".

Are you wanting something that is a hands-on flyer - with a goal of eventually doing FPV flying / acrobatics / racing?

Are you looking for something that is mostly self flying, gimble mounted camera, that you can do aerial photography with?

If you are wanting something hands-on - I like my Syma X11 - it is small enough to fly indoors, but can handle some light outdoor flying. The version X11c has a camera, but it is not "real time".


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a guide service on Lake Livingston and a website for advertisement/contact, and the pictures section scrolls a photobucket link of my recent catches.

Big trophy blue cats are the action right now and I would like to capture the whole take of the rod and the fight from a drone's perspective positioned adjacent to, and slightly above the boat with the action.
maybe moving around to above and behind the boat as the fight tightens.

I have the stand alone I write my post's etc...on, and it has a SD card slot.
An I pad to control the drone if that level of investment is critical is no problem.

I would rather do it with my i phone as a controller and home computer for viewing and editing if that's possible.

The take down of the rod is usually telegraphed well before hand with rattles of that rod as we drift, so there would be plenty of time to get one in the air.

The fights and landing of these cats over twenty pounds on R&R is pretty cool, but never captured from the boat's perspective well. Especially the excitement of the angler and the power of the big cat taking line or rolling and splashing on top.
I think a lot more people would come out for these trips if I could capture the fun on video accurately.

So what would a drone most efficient for the task I described and any additional equipment cost?

So a quick search makes the Phantom 4 quadcopter a hands down winner at a little over a 1K.
That sound about right?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Loy, I have not bought it yet but with my research I am leaning toward the DJI â€‘ Mavic Pro. Look it up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

I got a DJI Phantom 3S and it is about as easy to fly as anything. Right now you can find them for $398 and refurb from DJI for 360 ish Buy from DJI and no freight or tax


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

I would suggest checking out the DJI Mavic Pro as well. From what I have read they are just as good or better than the larger Phantom's but MUCH smaller. I will be getting one later this month!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok you guys. You talked me into it. Just received a DJI MAVIC now waiting for the rain to stop. Of course I will have to test it out with Loy one day. Or maybe he will be fishing and a drone shows up. LOL !!! I got the Mavic pro bundle. Now ordering a lense filter kit.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats you will have a blast!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Ok you guys. You talked me into it. Just received a DJI MAVIC now waiting for the rain to stop. Of course I will have to test it out with Loy one day. Or maybe he will be fishing and a drone shows up. LOL !!! I got the Mavic pro bundle. Now ordering a lense filter kit.


Awesome, give us a review once you have some time on it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

